# Germany train



## pia (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello. I have just arrived back home from one of the best couple of weeks I’ve ever had. I went on a trip around Germany during my holidays from uni, because I had to do some research for my dissertation (it’s about German culture, so I figured what better to go there and ask the Germans themselves about it). Before my trip I asked a friend about how best to get a round and all he said were two words: Germany train. It turns out the German railway system is really good and you can even get to the tiniest village by train. Because I decided to take that advice, I managed to see every bit of this massive country, from large cities to small rural villages. I’d recommend this kind of round trip to anyone, because apart from getting to see loads you also get away really cheaply and also manage to meet loads of nice people on the various train journeys.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds great! Any pictures?

Germany has 38,000km of rails so it's no surprise the rail system is sorted  

Thanks for your posting.


----------



## pia (Jan 20, 2008)

I have some pictures but I haven't uploaded it yet.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Great, I am looking forward to it!


----------

